
Ask HN: What're your startup negotiation tips? - ninetax
Say you&#x27;ve found a startup you really like. Looks like lots of fun and you&#x27;re excited to join.<p>What&#x27;re your tips to get a reasonable compensation package so you can enjoy the work without feeling underpaid?
======
dangwu
Start high. Don’t give current compensation. Don’t accept if you feel
underpaid. It’s not really much different than negotiation with a big corp,
other than the equity, which is a huge topic in itself for startups.

------
hvass
This is a great resource: [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/)

I am also currently reading Ury's "How to get past no" which has been really
helpful so far.

Also search for "Ramit Sethi negotiation" and you will find great tips.

------
telebone_man
Just remember you deserve to be paid something equivalent to the value you
will add to the business.

------
slater
First one to mention a number (money), loses.

~~~
rajacombinator
In a similar vein, have other options available. That gives you ultimate
negotiating power.

